# Another New Owner



## TT One (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All

Very glad to say I bought a 2008 Red Roadster yesterday with tiny mileage and so am looking forward to the weather improving.

I am based in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TT one, Welcome to the TTF, Lets see some pics of your *Red* TT.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi and Welcome,

Agree good colour choice and roof option!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club.

Membership starts from only £15 and unlocks this sites full features, including the Marketplace section
and Private Messaging.

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the rag top club, any pics :wink:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

congrats on your new purchase, get posting on the forum and get some pics up when you have some.


----------



## TT One (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments , have not got any pics yet as I am only collecting the car this Saturday and I am hoping that the weather will be as nice as it has been for the past few days.


----------



## TT One (Feb 26, 2012)

Having had my car a few weeks I would like to add my inital thoughts.

Having been fortunate to own many cars over the years this is without doubt the most fantastic car I have ever owned.

It seems so quite and smooth in normal driving but then when you need power it is there in abundance too.

The acceleration and the handling are top class .In my opinion the car exudes quality in every area.

I had a Mark I Roadster before I got this car and there is absolutely no comparision , this car is superior in every area and also an added bonus is that if the car if driven normally it is quite economical .

In conclusion I am delighted with my choice of car and can not wait until the weather improves to drive the car a lot more.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

All those nice welcoming replys from Mk1 ragtop owners and you dispense a swift blow
to there nether regions, magic putdown [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT One (Feb 26, 2012)

It certainly was not my intention to offend anybody , I was merely stating my inital thoughts about my car , sorry I did now,


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TT One said:


> It certainly was not my intention to offend anybody , I was merely stating my inital thoughts about my car , sorry I did now,


My comment was not intended to cut that deep, a very warm welcome and enjoy your new toy. By the
way any pic's of the coveted raggy.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TTMBTT said:


> All those nice welcoming replys from Mk1 ragtop owners and you dispense a swift blow
> to there nether regions, magic putdown [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Absolute classic statement, I did actually lol :lol: . Just the right wording and of course you knew he wasn't putting anyone down but if for one appreciated the perfectly timed one liner and sentiment.


----------

